# fly reels



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

I have lampson guru's on my 4wt's and they are fine machines.  You rarely get a drag burning fish at that wt though.  Mine have been good at protecting 6x tippets though.

I have Sage 1850's on my 6wts and you get the occassional stripe bass that wants to run to the next county.  No problem stoping them.  

I'd be happy to fish either of them in an 8 wt.  (I have something else on my 8wt's that while cheap, has held up just fine.)  Don't have any personal experience with the fwx.

My $.02.


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Check out colton fly reels if you arnt to intent on those three you have above. But if you are nautilus is the way i would be headin.


----------



## maverick (Jan 11, 2011)

Just depends on how much jack you want to spend.
Best Mako. Hatch. Tibor. Abel
400-600+
Mid Lamson. Ross. lots in this cat.
200+

Inexpensive but good. Albright. 
less 100+ I have a GPX that has lots of range in the drag.

My advice is to spend the most money on the reels you use most.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I have the FWX 7/8 and am very impressed with it. I caught tons of reds in LA up to 27 pounds on it with no problems. Drag was very smooth and strong and the reel is super light.


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

fishtrapper,
sounds good enuf for me I will go with the nautilus
thxs,
Steve-0


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

That Nautilus FWX 7/8 is an awesome light saltwater reel at a very affordable price. Would be my only choice in that size range.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Stop the press!
Get another Lamson but get it from here:
http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/

I have 3 Lamson radius and they are excellent reels. Better than the newer Gurus. But get this, if you have the coin, get the waterworks ULA 3x! IMHO it blows ANY nautilus away! They've got the 3x 








ONSALE for $320! Super low price! I have bought 4 reels from this place. Excellent service for an online company!


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

I've started trying Ross's momentum series i beat this reel up so much affordable light awesome CF drag couldnt ask for anything better..


----------



## nleblancski (May 17, 2010)

I have a good friend that works for one of the big internet fly shops in Oregon. He has used them all and he is fly fishing for steelhead extensively. He couldn't say enough about the new fwx. He told me that another mfg rep was extremely concerned that nautilus raised the bar that it was now beyond reach in a competetive price range. 
He, in good conscience feels uncomfortable to recomend another reel.
The two oregon fly shops will give you any fly line free plus free shipping for 280.
The same friend sold me a 7+ fw last year Now I want a FWX. I'm going to put the fw for sale on ebay.


----------



## maverick (Jan 11, 2011)

I just got the new Hatch 4plus for my burkheimer trout rod.
After fishing it I may sell all my SW reels including the Tibors and replace them with HATCHES. ;D


----------



## greenwater (Jul 2, 2010)

Also have a Nautilus 7/8, and can't say enough good things about it. One more vote for Nautilus!


----------

